# Foamers



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

If I can make a quality Restle how many people would be interested? What a price you'd like to c? And like a one time shot this fall how many guys would take a dozen to test? Just cover my costs and a lil time?? If I get enough interest ill pick up more molds. Plus how many would like just blanks?


----------



## rosimike (Mar 10, 2011)

puddlers or divers and what kind of mold is it.Tony Homer isn't gonna be pleased with you.


----------



## kenny ball (Sep 16, 2011)

I might do some divers unpainted 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Its not his mold. I'm working with a cousin on a sand cast then a foundry. You can pm if you want to know my feelings on Tony's mold.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

lewy149 said:


> Its not his mold. I'm working with a cousin on a sand cast then a foundry. You can pm if you want to know my feelings on Tony's mold.


Lewy149, congrats on you venture into making decoys. Not sure if I were you I would be advertising your going to copy Restle Decoys since Cabelas still owns them and the rights to them. Shouldnt be a problem if you don't go around advertising that your copying Restle Decoys though.

We have a similar diver mold/body we have sold for years and is very popular with the greatl lakes crowd so im sure you will be able to sell a few of them as well. 

Now on to the question, Lets here your feelings about my molds. I got thick skin, so please do tell.

Again congrats on your new venture and please do alot of reading about sand casting and foundry work because it can be very very dangerous handling molten aluminum at 1300 degree's and pouring it into wet sand. If you need any help or have any questions on supplies and furnaces or crucibles etc. feel free to give me a shot via phone or email. [email protected] 937-418-7207. be glad to help ya out.


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, PM sent.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

tonyhomer said:


> Lewy149, congrats on you venture into making decoys. Not sure if I were you I would be advertising your going to copy Restle Decoys since Cabelas still owns them and the rights to them. Shouldnt be a problem if you don't go around advertising that your copying Restle Decoys though.
> 
> We have a similar diver mold/body we have sold for years and is very popular with the greatl lakes crowd so im sure you will be able to sell a few of them as well.
> 
> ...


Called out......dang. 


=BASS


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

basshunter125 said:


> Called out......dang.
> 
> 
> =BASS


Lol

We are learning how to use the foam. As far as the work on making the mold my cousin somehow seems to know everyone and the work will be done for me. And as far as Restle goes, well if you define Restle coating we wouldn't actually be Restle coating them. Guess we will have to make up our own name for it.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

lewy149 said:


> Lol
> 
> We are learning how to use the foam. As far as the work on making the mold my cousin somehow seems to know everyone and the work will be done for me. And as far as Restle goes, well if you define Restle coating we wouldn't actually be Restle coating them. Guess we will have to make up our own name for it.


The Coating is patented as well if made the same way Restle Decoys were. And its techincal name was TRESTLE coating. We make our own modified version using different glues and media.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd proly be interested in a couple dozen divers if they are available. Mine will get abused, and used daily so I'd be happy to supply you with feedback and potential areas for improvement. PM me with a price and any design pics when you get them. Oh, and I'm not an artist, so painted and ready to hunt would be best if at all possible.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

rosimike said:


> puddlers or divers and what kind of mold is it.Tony Homer isn't gonna be pleased with you.


Is that the blacklabdecoys guy that used to sell knockoffs on ebay?


----------



## rosimike (Mar 10, 2011)

yes it is.Aka Tony Homer...Waterfowl Works And yes he use to make decoys.Also he does sell stuff on Ebay decoy molds and herter blank bodies.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

WoW. said:


> Is that the blacklabdecoys guy that used to sell knockoffs on ebay?


Yep and we still make copies or knockoffs what ever you wanna call them of the Old DU molds that everyone in the world has copied for years for guys who want to make there own decoys and ot pay 200.00 plus for a vintage one on Ebay.:yikes: Along with our own decoys as well.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

basshunter125 said:


> Called out......dang.
> 
> 
> =BASS


Its a shame I thought we had finally gotten rid of ur stupidity around here


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Just like to thank tony for his help. We didn't know what to expect. Its our first time and after chatting with him n sone work Jim is pumping out blocks. Thurs I think he's going to come over we will get some pics up and pound more out. We got 300 lbs of eps to use up. After that and we get some finished ill post some more up about and then look to make some for you guys. I need people to test our durability.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

O yeah, for my rig I'm making black's, mallards, bills, reds, cans, buffies, squaws, scoters, ringers, golden eyes. Sizes will vary. Could really use feed back on size. We got a 5x16 and a 5x13.5 for divers. Before I get into molds I'm curious what size preference


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

The size of the Toledo decoys was awesome IMO. They were very visable on the big water. Might wanna make some bigger ones for big water use.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

That one is 16 long and 4.5 tall looking at adding a .5 to 1 inch ring to it to get some height to it. Its 8 inches wide.


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

Bluebills, cans and/or eyes for me if available (painted)...let me know how much and we'll put them through the ringer and give honest feedback. Keep us posted and can't wait to see more pics


----------

